# New movie: Shooter



## hoist-monkey (4 Feb 2007)

Has anyone seen the preview for "Shooter" yet.
http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/shooter/
It is based on a Stephen Hunter book called "Point of Impact"
I can't believe they are making a movie out of this book, and doing a crappy job about it.
Mark Wahlberg can't act, he has one facial expression "stunned", the Director should have used his brother
Donnie Wahlberg "Band of Brothers".
Needless to say they are totally changing the story of the main character "Bob Lee Swagger" and dumbing it down.
Opinions anyone?


----------



## Kilo_302 (10 Feb 2007)

I read that book a few years back, and it was pretty implausible. Then again, that would make it perfect for hollywood. Its funny, i saw the preview and had a sneaking suspicion I had seen this before. Then i remembered a couple days during a summer long ago that i wasted reading a pulp novel. still, it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## career_radio-checker (11 Feb 2007)

hey a secret squirel movie  

He can shoot a can of chuncky chicken from a mile away, he can drive sports cars I've never heard of, he's trained in counter-intelligence (like changing a password on a computer so that no one else will ever get into it... hey I guess I'm trained in counter-int too!), he's practicaly bullet proof and falling-from-building proof, he's wanted by the government, and he's handsome.


But he's no Chuck Norris  ^-^


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Feb 2007)

Chuck Norris gave Mona Lisa her smile.


----------



## Natsun (11 Feb 2007)

Looks half decent as movies go.  I'll likely try to watch it in theater to see if the DVD is worth it.


----------



## karl28 (12 Feb 2007)

> Chuck Norris gave Mona Lisa her smile.



            So was that smile from bad acting and a silent joke to her or was it something else lol But seriously that quote was funny thanks


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Feb 2007)

I dunno, this movey seems to me like it's been done before.

Something with Will Smith, or something with one of the Weyans brothers...


----------



## Danjanou (12 Feb 2007)

I'm a big fan of all the "BobThe Nailer" books by Stephen Hunter and his other prequel series about Earl Swagger.

From what I've heard Hunter is/was involved in the production of this, so I doubt it's too "dumbed down." They updated it obviously the original novel was written and set in the 1980s and involved a Vietnam Vet and subplots involving death squads in Central America, neither of which would fly now.


----------



## Teflon (12 Feb 2007)

Like almost any "book to Movie" story, it is not going to capture the entire story as detailed as the book. Hell you can't take a book of anywhere from 300 to 500 pages and condense it into a 2 hour movie without loosing some of the story. Besides movies cater to a larger audience then books, a much broader audience of varying levels of subject knowledge and general intelligence so one might expect some "dumbing down"

It's just entertainment

Read and enjoyed the book a couple of years ago and I'm sure I'll end up seeing the movie or at least renting the DVD.


----------

